
The 13 countries where being an atheist is punishable by death - doener
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/the-13-countries-where-being-an-atheist-is-punishable-by-death-a6960561.html
======
upofadown
I don't think that is true for Malaysia. If you are Muslim and renounce your
religion you can get in all kinds of trouble, but not to the point of
execution ... and that is in a place where you can get executed for drug
trafficking.

If you are some other religion it probably wouldn't matter.

~~~
aaron695
I also doubt this. Certainly at best it's a old law on the books yet to be
deleted and would never be enforced.

But I'd go as far as saying it's a misinterpretation of the law.

Like....perhaps.... Sharia law is an allowed part of the legal system for
Muslims. Sharia law allows the death penalty for Atheism. Except Sharia Law
within the system is not allowed to impose the death penalty.

Perhaps there is a legal interpretation that allows it but no one on the net
has explained how it works.

------
ceilingscorpion
I didn't find this article to be well researched. There is a minority of
athiests living in Pakistan quite openly and no specific law in Pakistan
carries the death penalty for athiesm.

------
jbmorgado
All of them muslim countries.

------
api
I think a comparison matrix would be interesting: countries in the Y axis,
ideologies and religions and other elements of personal identity (e.g. sexual
orientation) in the X column. Would provide a quick at-a-glance map of what
can get you murdered where.

In addition to atheism there are of course lots of places where just being the
wrong religion can get you killed, etc.

